# Another hrbt report



## thebudster (Aug 2, 2010)

Was out at hrbt for flatties using gulp crazy legs jerk shad new penny on red jig heads. Caught my limit(19-21.5") on the tail end of the incoming tide. Most were caught casting in the middle of the pilings and letting the bait drift towards the middle of the two bridges at about 10-15' away from the inside piling on the east bridge is when I was getting hits caught a dozen or so total. Along with some hungry croaker. All were caught athe beginning of the bend to the first set of red/green lights hanging from the bridge. And 1 from the small pier near the yacht club though that one was only 10". 

Thanks to the older gentleman at oceans east2 for suggested the crazy legs. They were inhaling them.


----------



## hatterasbeaches (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice report!


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Glad to hear someone is catching keepers!!


----------



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

Dude! I can't believe I'm going to say this, as it drives me crazy when I see other people say it, but it is OK to hold back the exact location of your hot spot when posting on a public forum. I know the exact spot you are talking about, and a lot of other kayakers do, too. But now the whole world knows about it, and the next time you return, there may be half a dozen power boats drifting your hotspot and crowding you out. I am willing to share just about anything with fellow kayakers, in person, including my favorite hotspots. But, be aware that there are many power boaters out there that troll these forums for info (can't blame them, as I do too). And once the power boaters move in on your spot, it can easily be ruined. Power boaters vastly outnumber kayakers in this area, and where 2 or 3 kayakers can share the same spot in harmony, one power boat parked on your spot pretty much shuts you out.

Again, I can't believe I just said that. 
Todd F.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

I thought I would save it but ...TODD ditto!!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

since when does the small boat not have a boat or yak around it ?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Budster thanks for the report..... 

I can't tell you how many times I've fished the HRBT around power boats that were getting skunked and caught fish all around them, waited for them to pull anchor and leave so I could go catch the fish they weren't in "their" spot.

Spots are important but the ability to catch fish is even more so.


----------



## thebudster (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey usually I don't give up spots but in this case damn well every one knows about it. In fact there was 2 people in boats there before me dunking their squid/gudgeons there with their 2-4oz lead and all they got where crabs and the biggest toad fish I have every seen. I even didn't catch anything there my first run. But I came back near high tide and worked a different bait as noted above and started nailing them. It's was more of a report on presentation and lure selection than a "I found a honey hole!!" report. I'll keep it on the downlow next time.


----------



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

I was thinking, but forgot to type a "thanks" for the tip on the crazy legs jerk shad. I have been using the regular jerk shad lately with pretty good results, but had not seen the crazy legs version. Seems like a nice combination of the best features of the swimming mullet and the jerk shad rolled into one. Looks like something to add to the striper season shopping list. Did you have trouble with critters biting the tails off?
Todd F.


----------



## thebudster (Aug 2, 2010)

Sure I do but I usually get left with one of the two legs then when that one goes it pretty much look like a gulp shrimp. That works too.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

brilliant! I'm sold ! those bastages will be in my arsenal this weekend


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I love the crazylegs as well. I've caught Reds, flounder and stripers on them so far this year. I'm fond of the chart/white ones.


----------



## thebudster (Aug 2, 2010)

I can never find that color neon pepper I guess is it's actual name But I've never had much luck on anything but white and penny. I'll give them a try if I can find them. Yesterday afternoon I took a half of a crazy legs new penny only the legs had just been bitten off hooked on a 4" piece of fish bites squid cut a slit down the middle rigged it weedless drop shot style shook it a quickly as i could around any stucture my ff could pick up and it was like ringing the dinner bell no keepers though.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I saw Jeff Suber and a friend using a drop shot rig last year at the big TKAA tourney for flounder as well. They were doing pretty good with them.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

thebudster said:


> I can never find that color neon pepper I guess is it's actual name But I've never had much luck on anything but white and penny. I'll give them a try if I can find them. Yesterday afternoon I took a half of a crazy legs new penny only the legs had just been bitten off hooked on a 4" piece of fish bites squid cut a slit down the middle rigged it weedless drop shot style shook it a quickly as i could around any stucture my ff could pick up and it was like ringing the dinner bell no keepers though.


Bass Pro in Richmond had a lot of them 2 weekends ago.
I was looking for pearl white and bought bagged shapes.
My first thought was they had all those because no one was buying them.....
Did not have a second thought..........

nw


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

robchoi said:


> I saw Jeff Suber and a friend using a drop shot rig last year at the big TKAA tourney for flounder as well. They were doing pretty good with them.


Will you just hush already,dang


----------



## Lastone (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## thebudster (Aug 2, 2010)

There be lots of trout at hrbt. Not trying to rehash my old thread, I just figured I'd keep all my blabbering in one. I was on the hunt for more flatties yesterday since there was a lull in the ne wind we have been getting. But no luck on the flounder bite; just 2 dinks. I hope the adverse weather of late has just got them out of there normal feeding habits i cantimangine them moving off to deeper water already. But I did manage to land 2 greys and about 6 specks with one keeper size by the bridge though I didn't keep it most were small. I stretched my legs for abit on thebeach by the point after you turn the corner and landed 2 about 12" each as well. All on root beer swimming mullets.
Buddy


----------

